# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  источник вечного наслаждения

## Дмитрий Владимирович

Харибол!
Ни как не могу найти сайт где бы было можно прочитать онлайн "Источник вечного наслаждения" издания 1992 года.
Везде публикуется версия "Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога", а "Источника..." нет.
Может быть кто-то может подсказать, где его можно найти?

----------

